
Police response into 'transphobic' tweets was unlawful rules UK High Court - thinkingemote
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-51501202
======
thinkingemote
[https://www.judiciary.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/miller-v...](https://www.judiciary.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/miller-v-college-of-police-judgment.pdf) here is the
judgment which has as the opening paragraph from the Judge a quote from George
Orwell:

“If liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what they
do not want to hear.”

